# Lawn mower battery for cranking outboard.



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I added a battery to the front of my shadowcast to crank my motor and don't like the way it rides now front heavy now because I also have an 8 gallon fuel cell up front. I have already raised the motor as high as I can but still get the bow diving so is anyone using a lawn mower battery or a the new light weight batteries any input would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I added a battery to the front of my shadowcast to crank my motor and don't like the way it rides now front heavy now because I also have an 8 gallon fuel cell up front. I have already raised the motor as high as I can but still get the bow diving so is anyone using a lawn mower battery or a the new light weight batteries any input would be appreciated thanks.


Can you just move the battery to the back? You could pull the wire back from the front location, leave a pull string in the conduit/chase, and temporarily try it in the back to see if it works. I have an 8 gallon fuel cell in the front of my SM1656, and with my TM battery up there it's a bit bow heavy, so I'm sure your shadowcast is even more sensitive.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Battfisher said:


> Can you just move the battery to the back? You could pull the wire back from the front location, leave a pull string in the conduit/chase, and temporarily try it in the back to see if it works. I have an 8 gallon fuel cell in the front of my SM1656, and with my TM battery up there it's a bit bow heavy, so I'm sure your shadowcast is even more sensitive.


Yes I could move the battery to the back but but wonder if that would make the back squat with me and the motor.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ck the amps needed for your motor and then find the compatible lawn mower/atv battery ..will work fine used one w/ a 20hp merc


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> ck the amps needed for your motor and then find the compatible lawn mower/atv battery ..will work fine used one w/ a 20hp merc


10 4 that's the exact motor I have I will check it out thanks.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yes I could move the battery to the back but but wonder if that would make the back squat with me and the motor.


I'd give it a shot temporarily - should be a pretty quick swap to pull the wires, hook it up in the back, and give it a test. Even if that works I'll bet a smaller battery would work fine for that 20 you're running. I have a smaller AGM battery I tried from BPS that I tried for my TM on my previous skiff, used about 3 times before I figured out it was a bad idea - I'll see if it will crank my ETec 40.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Battfisher said:


> I'd give it a shot temporarily - should be a pretty quick swap to pull the wires, hook it up in the back, and give it a test. Even if that works I'll bet a smaller battery would work fine for that 20 you're running. I have a smaller AGM battery I tried from BPS that I tried for my TM on my previous skiff, used about 3 times before I figured out it was a bad idea - I'll see if it will crank my ETec 40.


I've had a used wheel chair chair battery given to me by a fishing buddy in my Bateau FS18 with a 20hp Merc 4 stroke for 15 months and it runs the lights and starts the motor fine, and I haven't charged it even one time. So I guess the motor keeps it charged enough.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I used one on my Honda 50 for awhile - it worked ok but didn't have much margin for error on cold mornings. In the winter I often fish remote places with no cell service so I switched to a big cranking battery to make sure I had enough CCA


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

EvanHammer said:


> I used one on my Honda 50 for awhile - it worked ok but didn't have much margin for error on cold mornings. In the winter I often fish remote places with no cell service so I switched to a big cranking battery to make sure I had enough CCA


It's only a 20 hp I can always pull the rope just trying to be a little lazy.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

seapro17sv said:


> I've had a used wheel chair chair battery given to me by a fishing buddy in my Bateau FS18 with a 20hp Merc 4 stroke for 15 months and it runs the lights and starts the motor fine, and I haven't charged it even one time. So I guess the motor keeps it charged enough.


I will look into that sounds like a very good option there.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> It's only a 20 hp I can always pull the rope just trying to be a little lazy.


With a pull start option I would definitely use a lawnmower batter, or an Odyssey PWC battery.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Good idea on the pwc battery never thought of that thanks.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

You can always spring for a lithium battery. How lazy do you want to be?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Zika said:


> You can always spring for a lithium battery. How lazy do you want to be?


Do them batteries run a trolling motor may eventually add one I know the lawn mower battery won't. Was looking at the lithium ones online you have one?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

No, I don't. Have an AGM for crank and Odyssey for TM. Talked to the tech experts at Lithium Pros and they appear to be the real deal, if you can afford the sticker shock. Long-term the cost may average out.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm cranking a Tohatsu 50 with a run of the mill lawn mower battery, cranks it fine, have been for over a year with no issues. You'll be fine.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> I'm cranking a Tohatsu 50 with a run of the mill lawn mower battery, cranks it fine, have been for over a year with no issues. You'll be fine.


Thanks I am probably going that route.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a Odyssey 925 (the low profile one) for a Merc 20; works fine. It's 26lbs and can be mounted in any direction except upside down. That could save you a little weight over a regular battery.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Blue Zone said:


> I have a Odyssey 925 (the low profile one) for a Merc 20; works fine. It's 26lbs and can be mounted in any direction except upside down. That could save you a little weight over a regular battery.


10 4 thanks checking into that for sure.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I run a AGM PWC battery from Orielly auto. Works great on Etec 50. Not best in winter if it sits. Change prop to something that lifts bow better. Talk to a prop guy on that one though.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I used a power sports battery on my Nissan 20. Absolutely no worries. BTW the manual says you need something crazy like 700 cca to start it. Not so three years and still going strong.
https://www.chromebattery.com/ytx24hl-bs-high-performance-power-sports-battery.html


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Well I picked up a lawn mower battery from the auto store 50 bucks or so max 325 I believe and installed tonight works like a champ. Glad to get that heavy ass marine battery out of the front. My only question is will the lawn battery be able to charge my cell phone on multiple day trips to the glades. I have an adapter to a car charger you just hook to the battery for my phone anyone used a lawn mower battery for that. Thanks again microskiffers.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I have a big honking interstate in the back for cranking and lights and pumps. I can't pull crank my 140
My 2 TM batteries are under the console that powers the 80/24v TM and the GPS and depth sounder
Can't put lipstick on a pig...boat


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Man I have a big honking interstate in the back for cranking and lights and pumps. I can't pull crank my 140
> My 2 TM batteries are under the console that powers the 80/24v TM and the GPS and depth sounder
> Can't put lipstick on a pig...boat


Yeah my action craft has 3 batteries also 2 under the center console for my trolling motor and one in the back for everything else I hate when it's time to buy new batteries.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Well I picked up a lawn mower battery from the auto store 50 bucks or so max 325 I believe and installed tonight works like a champ. Glad to get that heavy ass marine battery out of the front. My only question is will the lawn battery be able to charge my cell phone on multiple day trips to the glades. I have an adapter to a car charger you just hook to the battery for my phone anyone used a lawn mower battery for that. Thanks again microskiffers.


Does your motor have a rectifier/charger? My 2 stroke 25hp Yamaha does, and it charges the battery when running. I can charge my phone from that ATV battery no problem. My battery is 12lbs I believe


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

yobata said:


> Does your motor have a rectifier/charger? My 2 stroke 25hp Yamaha does, and it charges the battery when running. I can charge my phone from that ATV battery no problem. My battery is 12lbs I believe


Yes it charges the battery as I am running so I shouldn't have any issues I just wanted to make sure someone else was doing it thanks again.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

modern electronics have all kinds of power regulating equipment built in nowadays that they can be powered by a large variety of sources. For instance, iPhones and iPads can be plugged in to a range of 100-240v and 50 or 60hertz sources without any special equipment (as long as the plugs fit). 

I am assuming the "adapter" you have is a power inverter of some sort that is able to change 12v dc to acceptable source for the phone. If you have used it in your car successfully, you will be fine.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

yobata said:


> modern electronics have all kinds of power regulating equipment built in nowadays that they can be powered by a large variety of sources. For instance, iPhones and iPads can be plugged in to a range of 100-240v and 50 or 60hertz sources without any special equipment (as long as the plugs fit).
> 
> I am assuming the "adapter" you have is a power inverter of some sort that is able to change 12v dc to acceptable source for the phone. If you have used it in your car successfully, you will be fine.


Just 2 alligator clips and a cigarette plug looking adapter for a car charger I am sure it'll be okay it worked on a regular marine battery that I have in my other flats boat.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Took the micro on the river yesterday afternoon riding around and battery worked beautiful and rides so much better now that I got rid of the full size stating battery.


----------

